# PowerMate 6000 Generator runs and dies



## 148octane (Jan 2, 2019)

I'm working on this 2012/2013ish PowerMate 6000/7500 Generator 414cc engine PGH45287 I think is the model number. So when I got this, it was in to bad of shape. Carb looked pretty clean, air filter was clean but oil was dirty. hour meter said 17 hours on it . It started but died each time. Then i played with the choke and i was kinda keeping it running longer but still died. I took apart the carb and cleaned it , new fuel filter and changed the oil. I got it running pretty good but it would surge and die in a few minutes. So I played with the choke and got it to stay running for away which also eliminated all the surging. I thought I had it running good I put a load on it and it was running for a good 5-10 minutes and died. So i ultra sonic cleaned the carb which didn't change anything> I tried disconnecting the low oil level that did nothing . I keep getting the same problem now. I'm able to start it in a few pulls, take the choke off pretty quick and it runs smooth then with a load or no load it DIES after 5,10,15 minutes . I played with the choke to try and catch it and it kinda did but not really it still died but seem like it had some effect. Not sure what to do next


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

148octane said:


> I'm working on this 2012/2013ish PowerMate 6000/7500 Generator 414cc engine PGH45287 I think is the model number. So when I got this, it was in to bad of shape. Carb looked pretty clean, air filter was clean but oil was dirty. hour meter said 17 hours on it . It started but died each time. Then i played with the choke and i was kinda keeping it running longer but still died. I took apart the carb and cleaned it , new fuel filter and changed the oil. I got it running pretty good but it would surge and die in a few minutes. So I played with the choke and got it to stay running for away which also eliminated all the surging. I thought I had it running good I put a load on it and it was running for a good 5-10 minutes and died. So i ultra sonic cleaned the carb which didn't change anything> I tried disconnecting the low oil level that did nothing . I keep getting the same problem now. I'm able to start it in a few pulls, take the choke off pretty quick and it runs smooth then with a load or no load it DIES after 5,10,15 minutes . I played with the choke to try and catch it and it kinda did but not really it still died but seem like it had some effect. Not sure what to do next


I have that same generator, if it looks like the picture below... Try loosening the fuel tank cap and see if it keeps running. The vent may be clogged and starving the engine of fuel. The number you listed is the engine model prefix, I think. The generator model would be something like PM0126000 (PM + HP and watts).


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

Definitely try with the gas cap loose. It is supposed to vent, and allow air into the tank as the fuel level drops. 

But if the vent is clogged, you will eventually draw a vacuum in the tank, and no fuel will get to the carb. Over time, like if you wait a few hours, the vacuum will often be lost, and it will run again for a while. 

Hopefully this is just a simple & cheap problem.


----------

